# Sale at Peachtree Woodworking



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Peachtree Woodworking is having a sale on a lot of "Shop Accessory" Items. Included in this is a 10' long x 1-5/16" diameter shop vac hose with 6 adapters for $15, regularly $29.99. I bought this the last time that they had it on sale, and it's perfect for use with routers, sanders, etc. - light and very flexible.

eDirect Special


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I noticed they also have the contoured sanding pads, which when used with the new translucent very flexible 3M sanding material, are terrific for finishing anything with beads and coves. Sanding medium goes on and on, sawdust seems to fall out of it. The blocks really take the effort out of sanding complex shapes.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Are the adapters soft pliable plastic or are the made of rigid plastic like most dust collector fittings? Thanks. JimE


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@blackemmons

The ends I have seem to be a fairly rigid plastic - they're not like the soft/stiff rubberfittings that Rockler sells in their kit. I'm happy with them though as the smaller end is a perfect fit inside the outlet on my PC ROS and my router, and the larger is a perfect fir for the outlet on my Makita track saw.


----------

